# Mudlark help!



## spud_meister (Nov 5, 2013)

I rescued a baby Mudlark that fell out of it's nest, I'm hopefully gonna raise it to adulthood and release it when it's ready, but I'll need all the help I can get in the mean time. So, I know they eat bugs, and I can easily smoosh up some of my blue-tongues crickets to form a basis, but what else should I include? Can I get vitamins for baby birds or that sort of thing? I have an enclosure I've almost finished building that I can keep it in until I have time to get a cage and nesting box and stuff, should I heat it with a heat mat? Any other advice?

- - - Updated - - -






My friend and I named it Squeak.


----------



## Skippii (Nov 5, 2013)

He's adorable, I love birds at this age.

I need to be honest here though, if you're not confident with rehabilitating wild animals, I don't recommend it. Firstly there's correct nutrition, which is going to take a lot more than a basis of crickets. But nutrition isn't even the biggest obstacle in preparing an animal for life in the wild. If you raise him up on handfeedings and snuggles (who wouldn't want to, right?), and then you release him, sadly there's a very good chance this little fella will die.

Don't get me wrong, if you saved this little critter from a dangerous situation, then you've done a great thing and I would hug you for it. At this point I would personally hand over the rehabilitation process to a wildlife professional.

I recently talked a friend through administering first aid care for a malnourished, dehydrated magpie fledgling that had become temporarily blind due to the lack of proper nutrition (a different cause, the avian vet believes that neighbourhood people have been feeding the magpies substandard food, which they then bring to their babies leading to malnutrition). It goes to show how easy it is for people to make mistakes when they believe they're helping an animal. 

This magpie has since been taken to a wildlife sanctuary for rehabilitation, and when it's ready to be released, the guy that rescued the bird will get to go along for the release. It's a really satisfying experience, and if you're keen to be a part of it, I think that's the best path to take.

If I were you, I'd make some calls around to some local wildlife sanctuaries and/or local avian vets for advice. When you find someone that's able to care for the bird and prepare it for release, just ask them if they'd let you be a part of that. Generally the people I've struck at those places are lovely caring people, and if you show them your passion for these animals, there's a good chance they'll be more than happy.

All the best. Keep us updated, yeah? 

Renae

EDIT - I forgot to mention. Yes, in the meantime you'll want to keep the bird at a steady temperature, slightly on the warm side. Don't overheat the little fella. Place the bird in a box with a bunched up towel (makeshift nest). A low wattage heat mat under part of the box will do just fine to keep the temperature stable, just ensure that the box is raised slightly to allow air to circulate over the mat.

You're going to need to move pretty fast to find a suitable carer. I'd start making calls first chance you get tomorrow. I'm happy to PM you or even talk over Skype if you need any help getting some fluids into the little guy (safely, please don't attempt anything that could lead to asphyxiation.)


----------



## spud_meister (Nov 5, 2013)

I've hand raised sick baby birds before, but they've been seed eaters (chickens and sparrows), so I'm not too certain around a purely insectivorous bird. Anyway, Squeak is in a cardboard box with towels, and the carboard box is inside a wooden cage I'm almost finished making for my bluetongue, I dug out the heatmat and found it broken (it gets too hot for the Bluey in spring/summer, he's fine with just his heat lamp), after swearing quite a bit I filled a couple of old socks up with rice and microwaved them, I've put them around the outside of the cardboard box, so I'm hoping that'll provide enough heat for the night. I'm heading to pet stores tomorrow to find appropriate food, and Squeak did eat some crushed cricket, so I'm not worried about it starving overnight. Depending on how things go, I'll think about contacting a wildlife place, I'd prefer to do it myself, but if Squeak doesn't outright flourish under my care, I'll pass it along to the experts. 

Please Renea, PM me, I'm open to all the advice I can get.


----------



## Skippii (Nov 5, 2013)

Keep in mind that if you do wait until it's clearly evident that the bird isn't doing too well, it can easily be too late. Birds are naturally prey animals, meaning just about everything wants to eat them. Bottom line, sick/injured animals make themselves a target if they look sick/injured. Because of this, birds have become very good at hiding symptoms when they're not doing well, and often by the time signs are visible it can be too late.

Not only this, he could flourish in captivity, but if you then release an animal that's become accustomed to captive life, you could be sending him to his death. I don't think it's in the bird's best interests for you to attempt rehabilitation without experience or hands on help from someone that has experience, but at the end of the day you're going to have to make the decision. I don't mean to sound like a jerk, I just want what's best for the little guy.

I'll send you a PM now with some more info on short term care


----------



## izzys1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Good on you for giving the little fella a chance. 
There is a product you can get from most pet shops called Wombaroo Insectivore mix. You mix it with meat or whatever you are feeding the ratio is on the pack you will need to feed him at least every 2 hours. 
After a day or 2 he will recognize you as the one who feeds and squark for food if he squarks feed him till he stops (usually 4or 5 bits). The best way to give him water is to dip the food in it just before you poke it in. Put the food on the end of your finger and poke it down his throat same as the parent, you can poke quite far with no problem. Insectivore contains all the vit and minerals a growing baby needs.
He seems well feathered so I wouldnt worry too much about heat, at that age he should be maintaining his own temp, unless you are somewhere freezing he should get by of a night with just a warm room and a towel over the box and nothing during the day 
I agree with Renae though, if you are not 100% sure you are best to pass on.


----------



## Skippii (Nov 5, 2013)

izzys1 said:


> Good on you for giving the little fella a chance.
> There is a product you can get from most pet shops called Wombaroo Insectivore mix. You mix it with meat or whatever you are feeding the ratio is on the pack you will need to feed him at least every 2 hours.
> After a day or 2 he will recognize you as the one who feeds and squark for food if he squarks feed him till he stops (usually 4or 5 bits). The best way to give him water is to dip the food in it just before you poke it in. Put the food on the end of your finger and poke it down his throat same as the parent, you can poke quite far with no problem. Insectivore contains all the vit and minerals a growing baby needs.
> He seems well feathered so I wouldnt worry too much about heat, at that age he should be maintaining his own temp, unless you are somewhere freezing he should get by of a night with just a warm room and a towel over the box and nothing during the day
> I agree with Renae though, if you are not 100% sure you are best to pass on.



This is all great advice for general care, but something I feel is being overlooked here is the fact that spud is intending to return the bird to the wild. Rehabilitation takes more than just a little food and water and a place to sleep. There are so many other things to consider, some of which I've PM'd. I'm considering posting some of it up here, in case at some point others stumble across this thread in search of information for the same kind of situation.


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Find your local wildlife carer (vets are usually a good point of contact to find them, or facebook) and hand him over - it's not only the best chance the little guy has of growing up and being released back into the wild but it also stops you from doing something illegal; catching native wildlife without a licence...


----------



## Skippii (Nov 5, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Find your local wildlife carer (vets are usually a good point of contact to find them, or facebook) and hand him over - it's not only the best chance the little guy has of growing up and being released back into the wild but it also stops you from doing something illegal; catching native wildlife without a licence...



Right, yes! I probably should have mentioned that. I tend to get caught up in the well-being of the animal, legalities fly right out the window.

I really can't echo Stevo enough here, taking the little fella to a wildlife carer is in his best interest. They'll know all about the rehabilitation process, preparing him for life in the wild, and importantly: when, where and how to go about the release. Like I mentioned earlier, often if asked, these carers are happy to include you in the release.

Renae


----------

